# Aquarium Photography



## Honu (Jul 19, 2009)

I know these aren't "outdoor" shots but it seemed like the best place for them.

I learned yesterday at the Long Beach Aquarium of the Pacific that aquarium photography is very difficult! All shots are w/Rebel XSI w/50mm f/1.8 lens. Even with wide aperture and high ISO I still got motion blur on most shots, not to mention glare and reflection from the glass.

Here are a few shots I was pleased with. Thanks for looking!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## tampaphotos (Jul 19, 2009)

BEATIFUL photos. I can't believe that these were taken with a Rebel. Did you use a flash for these shots, you mentioned glare. It looks like you were underwater with these guys. It makes me want to visit the local Florida Aquarium and see what develops. 
www.TampaSportsPhotos.com
www.TampaPetPhotography.com
www.TampaLights.com


----------



## Honu (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you very much! Are you underestimating the Rebel perhaps?

No flash on these shots, but I did try using flash on others with mixed results. Glare was from overhead lighting or other people's flashes.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jul 19, 2009)

Your shots look pretty good to me.

I also recently had a frustrating photography experience at the aquarium with the same problems that you listed.  This is one of the better captures that I got. (Click for larger image.)
1.


----------



## Honu (Jul 19, 2009)

JustAnEngineer said:


> Your shots look pretty good to me.
> 
> I also recently had a frustrating photography experience at the aquarium with the same problems that you listed. This is one of the better captures that I got. (Click for larger image.)
> 1.


 
Thanks! I shot several hundred photos, about 5% were keepers. I couldn't get too many shots of regular fish - they swim too fast!

Nice shot - I tried for the same fish but always got blurry shots.


----------



## Stock Photos (Jul 20, 2009)

Very sharp! Great underwater photos.


----------



## icassell (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, public aquarium photography can be quite challenging, but it is fun. I usually only get a couple of keepers.  I would use a polarizer to help reduce the reflections, but the light is so limited already, I don't want to give up the two stops. I usually wind up mashing the front of my lens against the tank.  Since I bought Noiseware, I  tried cranking my ISO up a bit, but have more experimenting to do. You did a wonderful job with the ones you have posted. I love  your seahorse!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jul 20, 2009)

Compared to my recent outing, you did great.  Very sharp compared to mine.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 20, 2009)

They look realy nice. Nice job overcoming the glare.


----------



## kieransimkin (Jul 20, 2009)

Number 4 looks a little blurred to me.. excellent images even so. I used to love my EOS 400D (that's what we brits call the Rebel) with the 50mm f/1.8 which is a brilliant lens, that lens gives such lovely images. I ran too fast to catch the sun coming up and forgot to zip up my lens bag and now it's gone, I could cry :'(


----------

